# My best Flathead!!!



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Last night we went to the Ochlockonee and I landed my biggest flathead to date, she went 24 1/2 lbs and 35.5 inches in length....water temp is 79 degrees and the flatheads are biting, the bite was hot up until 10 pm then shut down, right around 3 am the Gars ran us out of bait so we had to pack it in early and miss the morning bite, If we werent hooked before we surely are now!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats on ya'lls new record. I gotta get over there and try the ochlockonee bite. Did ya'll catch them all on live bream?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

nice


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Once again congratulation on the personal best, Our night was slow only landing one fish about 12lbs and one that really didn't count he was under 3lbs


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

It's amazing how small a flathead can be and still get a bream in it's mouth


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yea that little guy ate a bait bigger than his mouth


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! a proud moment for sure for Land is the Limit....and Skiff both of our fish bit 4 inch redear sunfish. The fight was incredible and I eventually got her into shallow water on the sandbar side of the boat and we got the net on her, it was hard not to hoot and holler but we tried our best to keep quiet and not spook the hole


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Land is the Limit said:


> Thanks guys! a proud moment for sure for Land is the Limit....and Skiff both of our fish bit 4 inch redear sunfish. The fight was incredible and I eventually got her into shallow water on the sandbar side of the boat and we got the net on her, it was hard not to hoot and holler but we tried our best to keep quiet and not spook the hole



They are some amazing fighters


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats!!!! Beautiful fish!

Love it when the big kitties commence to being hungry!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice looking Cat. That big ole belly will fry up nice. Congrats


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

sbarrow said:


> Nice looking Cat. That big ole belly will fry up nice. Congrats


I heard a guy say that there belly was the best thing they had ever tasted the other day. Never tried it though.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> I heard a guy say that there belly was the best thing they had ever tasted the other day. Never tried it though.


I tried it the other day and it was pretty darn good:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish man....you will get some nice flathead fingers from that guy.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> I tried it the other day and it was pretty darn good:thumbsup::thumbsup:


yeah we like to cut the belly and rib meat out as well, if you take all the meat that is available you wind up with twice the meat you would have if you only took the fillets


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

You can take the belly off a flathead that weighs 10 - 100 lbs and the quality does not change. Best piece of meat of any fish out there.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

sbarrow said:


> You can take the belly off a flathead that weighs 10 - 100 lbs and the quality does not change. Best piece of meat of any fish out there.


You have got that Right!!!!!


----------

